# Andy and Danny's gift to Honey...



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Finally got out the sprinkler we got from Danny for Honey's Gotcha shower...enjoy the video and pictures.

Honey, Gunner and Taye - YouTube

Steve, you will have to show me how to put the video on here....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's great they enjoy the sprinkler so much!! That's a great gift Danny and Andy--Honey and Gunner will have lots of fun this summer!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy

How sweet of Danny and Andy to send that to Honey and Gunner.
The video worked just fine-they were having a blast.
MAKES ME SMILE!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a great idea for a gift Danny. The video was so funny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and cute video-fun watching Gunner and Honey having so much fun.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, Honey&Gunner really go after that sprinkler 






To embed a youtube video go to the advanced reply box and click the youtube tags in upper right.

When watching a video on youtube notice the URL. Your video URL is below, spaced out so it doesn't work, using as reference. Copy what is between the v= and &feature, I highlighted it in red.

http :// www.youtube. com/watch?v= RqmCvzMHaSU  &feature=youtu.be

Now click in between the youtube tags and paste. Preview your post. That's it, hope it made sense.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, Steve. They kept biting and pushing on it. My sister and I got wet a couple times because it changed directions and sprayed on us...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:lol::bowrofl:
Great pics of two very happy dogs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

That's great! They were sure enjoying it!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so adorable the way they chew at the water spraying out of the hose.  That reminds me of a dog that chewed at a hose being used to fill up pools for the dogs to wade in at the Golden Retriever meetup in the Leesburg VA dog park.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so glad they enjoyed it Thanks for the video. 

BTW, I've found posting videos can be done very easily by simply copying and pasting the URL from YouTube in the advanced text box. Hit preview first to make sure it shows up.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

LOL too funny, looks like they had a great time


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cathy,

I just showed the video to my wife. That's where I originally go the idea. Long ago when she was single she adopted a golden named Cochise. He's the one who LOVED the sprinkler. She'd turn it down a little lower and let it make it's complete arc. He'd chase it for hours.

Glad they're enjoying it


----------

